# Digital Currency / Mining Domains



## dancarls (Dec 4, 2020)

Bitcoin and other digital currencies are making headlines on the daily, digital currencies look like they will be the way of the future.

What digital currency names do you have, crypto, bitcoin, mining etc

I sold a few off to other domainers a while back these are what I have left.


BitcoinInvestor
CoinMarkets
CoinTrader
MiningCoins
NewCoins
GameCoin
CryptoMiners
MiningCrypto
DigitalPay


Dan


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 4, 2020)

I only have a few...

AnyCoin
BetCoins
GetCoin
SendCoin
SendBitCoin
MapleCoin
MapleCoins


PS: BetCoin.ca is developed


----------



## dancarls (Dec 4, 2020)

Are you coming out with your own coin? MapleCoin... when is the IPO?





			
				MapleDots said:
			
		

> I only have a few...
> 
> AnyCoin
> BetCoins
> ...


----------



## dancarls (Dec 4, 2020)

much traffic/$ from that site? Is it an auto news related site?

I have cpl other developed sites not .ca though



			
				dancarls said:
			
		

> Are you coming out with your own coin? MapleCoin... when is the IPO?


----------



## domains (Dec 4, 2020)

this is another one of those don't even get me started categories.

off the top of my head in .ca

netcoin
mycoin
coinshare
coinplus
coinsmart
bitcoinfund
bitcoininvesting
bitcoingold
cryptoworld
bitcoinworld

+ lots more, I'd have to do some digging..


----------



## domains (Dec 4, 2020)

had an agreed sale on coinsmart this year with someone for just under mid x,xxx then they flaked.


----------



## dancarls (Dec 4, 2020)

domains said:
			
		

> had an agreed sale on coinsmart this year with someone for just under mid x,xxx then they flaked.



That's to bad, hope they come around.. I have had interest in CoinTrader.


----------



## judgemind (Dec 13, 2020)

bitcoinbets
bitbet
btcbets
bitcoinadvisor
smartbit
smartledger


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 13, 2020)

There are a couple of interesting ones on the TBR this week.


----------



## dancarls (Dec 21, 2020)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> There are a couple of interesting ones on the TBR this week.




I picked up 

BTCshop
Cryptomine 

19.88 at Namespro  will prob drop next year lol


----------



## Esdiel (Dec 21, 2020)

I sold a couple in February this year. These are what I have left:

CryptoBroker
CryptoCanada
CryptoCorp
CoinPal
MaxCoin

I've received a few offers on both CryptoCanada and CoinPal.


----------



## dancarls (Jan 7, 2021)

Bitcoin is Now @$40k USD / ETH @$1250


I'll add a cpl more domains then sneak my question in... 

BlockDeveloper.ca
BlockRewards.ca
BlockReward.ca

Is anyone gpu mining right now? or have mining parts or set up they are not using? Looking at building a rig. I have my kids mining on their gaming computers when they are not using them. It would be a good project to work on.


----------



## FM__ (Jan 8, 2021)

dancarls said:
			
		

> Is anyone gpu mining right now? or have mining parts or set up they are not using? Looking at building a rig. I have my kids mining on their gaming computers when they are not using them. It would be a good project to work on.



Which coins do you think are best to mine at the moment?


----------



## dancarls (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm not a pro just trying to get setup and started, seems like for gpu miners Ethereum is paying really good right now. I like the idea of mining altcoins and holding them for possible higher returns. or with the money from alt coins buy Ethereum. 


there are a lot of new coins that look interesting and the amount of change and development is huge in the altcoin space.

exciting times... 




			
				FM said:
			
		

> Which coins do you think are best to mine at the moment?


----------



## Kav777 (Mar 31, 2021)

coinadvisor.ca
btcadvisor.ca
btcadvisors.ca
coinlawyer.ca
btclaw.ca
torontocryptolawyer.ca
torontobtclawyer.ca
torontobitcoinlawyer.ca


----------



## dancarls (Apr 1, 2021)

dancarls said:
			
		

> Bitcoin and other digital currencies are making headlines on the daily, digital currencies look like they will be the way of the future.
> 
> What digital currency names do you have, crypto, bitcoin, mining etc
> 
> ...



BitcoinInvestor is dropping soon I let it expire jan 23/2021

CryptoLawyer  - 6 offers on godaddy (low ball ) 
CyrptoBrokers
BlockDeveloper
BlockReward
BlockRewards

I have bought some .com's as well


----------



## Kav777 (Apr 2, 2021)

Btcmontreal.ca


----------

